# Jet tools Review ??



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am wanting input on the quolity of Jet brand shop tools. All comments good are bad please.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a Jet 15" planer and a 10" TS. The TS is around 20 years old and it has given me great service up until about a year ago. Now the bearings in the arbor are shot and need replacement. Instead I got a new saw. I still intend to replace the bearings and have the second saw in my inventory. The planer has given me good service for 4-5 years now. No problems.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Jet is good


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I've heard they're good. I have a Jet mortising machine that I really like. It's only three years old - no problems yet.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I don't own any Jet machines, but have a little bit of experience with their mini-lathes. The turning club here had two of the minis at the demo booth at the state fair, and both of them went down during the fair - one with bad headstock bearings, and the other for a problem I don't recall. Jet and PowerMatic are both owned by the same umbrella company and lots of folks like to say that Jet and PM are the same machines with different paint - NOT! I'd suggest that if you are considering paying the prices for Jet, take a look at the Steel City machines before you make a final decision. Overall the SCTW machines are superior to Jet, PM, Delta, General, Grizzly, or the others.

Nancy


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Jet 1100 CFM Dust collector that I really like. I've had it for a couple of years. I also have their small air filter unit and a dovetail jig that work very well and are well made. I've only had them a short while, but I like both so far.:thumbsup: 

Roy


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a couple of their tools, a pneumatic drum sander, and an older drill press. Both have actually been pretty good tools. I think that Jet has made some decent tools over the years. Frankly, I have as much or more faith in them than Grizzly. No, I don't think that Jet and PM are the same, YET. PM is still quite a bit above them in some of the machines, but some of the machines ARE close. I think that they are actually better than Steel City. I also think that the Delta machines are still better than any of them too. But that doesn't make Delta the best either. Probably each machine is different. Jet makes some machines that aren't so great, and some that are pretty decent. None of their jointers are as good as my Crescent, nor any saws as good as my Old Unisaw. But neither does anyone claim they are.


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently purchased a Jet 14DX band saw. Set up was a snap and I am delighted so far. The PM was a couple of dollars more; it had another 1/4 horse power and better trunnions for the table. The quick release mechanism is exactly the same and so are the wheels. The big difference is you can't see the cut line on the PM through the blade guard. This really is all the saw I'm ever going to need for my business and crafts. 

Tom


----------

